# Engraved Winchester Model 70



## wareagle700 (Aug 25, 2013)

This was my wedding gift from my wife last year. Its a Winchester Model 70 Super Grade in 30-06 (New Haven the last year they made them). My father is a custom knife maker and had one of his friends do the engraving and silver inlay. He also engraved the pistol grip cap (not pictured).

I think I'll keep her. I mean both of them.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Aug 25, 2013)

That is a beauty for sure.


----------



## carver (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome.  Yeah I'd say you've got a couple of keepers.

Hoss


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a Pistol that was engraved by a good friend the late Fred Henderson and it is a thing of beauty, beautiful rifle !!!


----------

